# Write on phone external sd instead on internal



## saare2015 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello Rootz 

Im the owner of rooted xt910 (umts_spyder) wth cyanogenmod 11 m12.

and i recently upgraded it from cm 10.2 where i had the option in the advanced settings to use my external storage as the main one.

and my question is how i do it in this version becuase i have 32gb sd card and i want to use it..

Thanks in advanced.

Saare2015.


----------

